# flooring grade chipboard



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

iv just picked up a LOAD of 8x2 sheets of flooring grade chipboard from work that was going cheap and i mean cheap 
i looking to make a few vivs stacks and a couple of racks 

what would be the best way of sealing it bearing in mind its chipboard
basically mfc with out the coating on

any suggestions appreciated


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone?
iv got 20 sheets to use up so any ideas


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

yuh could get what ever rep yuh wanted wuth that much wood

i would do a combined stack rack : victory:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

there going to be for royals 
but i just need to know the best way to seal the wood as its bare chipboard 
mfc without the mf:lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Never used chipboard, but people have suggested several coats of varnish. Either the water based ones or yacht varnish. Yacht varnish takes forever to stop smeelling.


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

i'd try PVA diluted and put it on with a paint bush


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Water proof paint...

Or, depending on which bits are going to get wet, you could lino it.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

lino 
i never thought of that 
thanks great idea:2thumb:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

i would use what someone said in one of the last post p.v.a mixed with water makes as good water proofer. maybe buy some cheap white face hardboard and line the inside of the viv not only does it stop the chipboard getting wet it brightens it up cause its white.:2thumb:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks guys
i think iv decided on the pva idea for the insides
any idea as to how i can pretty up the outside as its just plain chipboard its gona bit quite dull and boring


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

crafty said:


> iv just picked up a LOAD of 8x2 sheets of flooring grade chipboard from work that was going cheap and i mean cheap
> i looking to make a few vivs stacks and a couple of racks
> 
> what would be the best way of sealing it bearing in mind its chipboard
> ...


 PVA glue or water based paint? PVA is safe, goes on white but dries clear and gives a waterproof non toxic finish


----------



## karl 1996 (Oct 22, 2009)

crafty said:


> thanks guys
> i think iv decided on the pva idea for the insides
> any idea as to how i can pretty up the outside as its just plain chipboard its gona bit quite dull and boring


what wood is it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

karl 1996 said:


> what wood is it?


he was using chipboard 17 months ago.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Meko said:


> he was using chipboard 17 months ago.


:lol2: Good job you pointed that out. I didn't notice the date either and was just about to post some advice :blush:.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i only spotted it as the title said 'flooring grade chipboard' and then the post they quoted also said 'chipboard', so i went back to see if there was something missing.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I've just used a load of the 18mm thick high density chipboard loftboards for my bosc's viv. They're tongue and groove fit. If/when he needs it extending from 6ft I'll only need to go get another 2 packs of boards to add an extra couple of feet to it. Sorted : victory:.


----------



## karl 1996 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol so peeps i was being an idiot !!


----------



## Croesy (Sep 26, 2009)

Good old fablon apparently is still available and pretty easy to apply


OOPS I DIDNT NOTICE THE DATE EITHER ..DOH


----------

